# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολικός πατέρας.

## Lostinmymind

Όλη μου την ζωή την έζησα με έναν αλκοολικό πατέρα με κάποιες περιόδους αποχής αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν τον έφερε πιο κοντά σε εμάς. 
Από παιδί λοιπόν τον έχω δεί πολλές φορές λιώμα σε μια καρέκλα, σε γιορτές και να μην μπορεί να οδηγήσει μέχρι και σε κίνδυνο μας έχει εκθέσει. Απόμακρος, κανένα ενδιαφέρον προς την οικογένεια πέρα από το να φέρνει τα λεφτά και να πίνει . Για να μην πολυλογώ , το ποτό το έκοψε γιατί έφτασε στο νοσοκομείο και πήρε απόρριψη που λογικά ήταν χτύπημα που δεν περίμενε από εμάς (παιδιά). 

Πλέον δεν πίνει και χαίρομαι, δυστυχώς τον κυριεύει κυρίως το συναίσθημα ενοχής και πόνου, διακρίνω,λόγω όλων αυτών που έχασε και έκανε . Έχουμε έρθει κοντά όσο μπορεί εκείνος, όσοι έχουν βιώσει το ίδιο θα καταλάβουν τι εννοώ. 

Θέλω να καταλήξω με ένα συναίσθημα και μια απορία ταυτόχρονα που έχω πλέον ως ενήλικο άτομο, γιατί νιώθω μια λυπηση απέναντι σε εκείνον; Είναι και ταυτόχρονα αίσθημα πόνου. Ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω τι με κάνει να νιώθω έτσι. Ενώ ήταν άτομο που ήταν ξένος στο ίδιο σπίτι νιώθω αυτά.

----------


## Κατιαχ

Ίσως νιωθεις θλίψη γιατι πενθεις τα χρονια που εσυ εχασες μαζί του εξαιτίας της κατάστασης του μς το αλκοολ..που δεν είχες τον πατέρα που θα ήθελες Ειναι θετικό και επανορθωτικό ομως που πλεον εχουν εξομαλυνθεί οι σχεσεις σας!

----------


## Lostinmymind

ΚατιαΧ πιθανόν.. Δεν το ειχα σκεφτεί ετσι, σε ευχαριστώ. Ναι έχουν παει προς το καλύτερο τα πραγματα , απλά το συγκεκριμένο ακόμα δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο μέσα μου ακόμα.

----------

